# Frecuencimetro con Estereo de Auto



## venado_bike (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola, queria saber si se puede utilizar un estereo de auto para realizar un Frecuencimetro... sacando la parte del display y demas componentes del Estereo.. 


Si alguien me podria orientar se lo agradeceria!   





Saludos y Muchisimas Gracias por su tiempo de dedicacion...


----------



## djmyky (Abr 1, 2009)

si amigo yo vi una vez como sacaron  el frecuencimetro de los autorradios  para una emisora fm  si alguien  sabe que lo postee   eran de esos autorradios digitales  antiguos   estaria bien como se hacen


----------



## venado_bike (Abr 1, 2009)

Gracias por contestar . . . no sabes quien podria tener eso? tengo varios estereos.. los quiiero desarmar y realizar el proyecto que tengo pensado! ...


----------



## acervanttes (Sep 8, 2009)

Interesante la idea pero revise uno y vi que al mover el dial movia tambien un engranaje que hacia cambiar los numeros del display del autoradio, es decir se cambia mecanicamente, no se si alguien rviso otro modelo.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 8, 2009)

Los de ahora funcionan cn encoders y botones que envian la señal al sintetizador PLL, por lo que el display es un simple LCD.

Los antiguos si traian un sistema completo de medicion de frecuencia: prescaler, amplificador y displays para mostrar los datos


----------



## piojo (Sep 21, 2009)

te cuento en estos dias termine de fabricar mi frecuencimetro con un contador de frecuencia de un autostereo lo  que hice fue modificar el oscilado de 7.2 mhz por uno lc para que en la lectura me saliera la frecuencia correcta y no restara la f.i. de fm y listo aparte cambie los display por unos de mayor tamaño el c.i. de mi plaqueta es lc7265 en el datasheet esta toda la información para hacerlo funcionar , cuando pueda pongo las fotos del proyecto terminado , pero desde ya t digo siiiiii !!!  se puede .


----------



## tercel (Nov 6, 2009)

hola a todos les agradeseria publicar unas fotos o circuitos yo tengo uno de esos  frecuencimetro de radios de auto que cuenta (piojo) desde  gracias y que todos anden bien


----------



## JoseCid (Nov 8, 2009)

se oye interesante, casualmente tengo una plaqueta donde viene el lc7265 y un lb3500 proveniente de un viejo autoestereo .... se les agradecería que publicaran los circuitos o una descripción detallada de como hacerlo por eso de los que apenas estamos empezando ....  gracias


----------



## yoluismi (Jul 5, 2011)

Perdonene que reviva el tema, pero ahora que ha empezado otra vez el verano, me puse de nuevo a tocar mi transmisor de fm, y querria saber si se le podria acoplar de alguna manera el frecuencimetro del que se habla en el foro, ya que yo lo saque de una radio de coche, como ustedes, lo que pasa que ya no tengo la radio, y ademas, desmonte el integrado i demas componentes de su placa y lo he tenido que volver a montar, pero la cuestion es que no se si servira para esta aplicacion. Subo algunas fotos del frecuencimetro y de mi pequeña emisora


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola Venado Bike , infelizmente los frequencimetros de auto-radios indicam la frequencia mensurada com una diferença de exatamente 10.7 Mhz de la verdadeira porque foram projectados para indicar la frequencia recebida por el auto-radio mensurando assim el oscilador local que funciona exactamente a 10.7Mhz arriba del la frequencia escolhida a se receber para se poder criar la FI (frequencia intermediaria ) del receptor superheterondino.
Uno fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2011)

Este frecuencimetro seria util siempre y cuando se le reste 10,7 debido a la diferencia de frecuencia existente entre la frecuencia seleccionada y la frecuencia del oscilador local.

Se ve bastante interesante, es cosa de probar.

Saludos


----------



## ugt (Oct 20, 2011)

muy interesante!!!! por la sencillez,solo se que usa un prescaler que divide x16 que es la3500.
seria estudiarlo para que mida la frecuencia fundamental....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2011)

ugt dijo:


> muy interesante!!!! por la sencillez,solo se que usa un prescaler que divide x16 que es la3500.
> seria estudiarlo para que mida la frecuencia fundamental....



!Hola a todos saludos cordiales !infelizmente el circuito integrado del frequencimetro contiene un subtrator digital fijo de 10.7mhz para qualquer frequencia de ingresso y no se puede ser modificado .
Uno fuerte abraço a todos


----------



## ugt (Oct 20, 2011)

Gracias Daniel por tan valioso dato, así no nos quemamos las pestañas tratando de dilucidar algo que no dará para tras ni adelante.
aun que si puede servir pero no para fines de contar, o leer una frecuencia fundamental.
73" gracias


----------



## piojo (Dic 6, 2012)

hola amigos aqui estan las fotos de frec  con autoestereo funcionando  , mas arriba indique como reformarlo con la hoja de integrado ( lc7265 )  es muy facil de entender como conectarlo , cualquier cosa consulten, saludos.-


----------



## marcelocg (Dic 6, 2012)

Estimado Piojo Me gustaria tener mas detalles de la modificacion que le realizaste para restar los 10.7 MHz si podes pasa un circuito de la modificacion asi sea mas completo y todos podamos aprender. A proposito muy hermoso el montaje de tu frecuenciometro felicitaciones.-


----------



## piojo (Dic 7, 2012)

hola marcelocg gracias por tu comentarios , te comento en post anteriores esta la modificacion es sencilla ,la placa la desmonte de la radio esta casi original lo unico le cambie cristal por bobina y conecte las entradas para las dos bandas con selectora ( son los cables del estereo que conmuta am o fm ) ., y le puse display mas grandes pero se puede dejar original como viene , para calibrar tenes que tener un tx con frec conocidad ejemplo pll fm  , te va a marcar 10,7 menos  , retirar el cristal de 7.2 mhz pones la bovina , y ajustas la misma hasta que en el display te indique la frec de tu pll y ya queda ajustado .

 Pd. para el que no tiene experiencias con frecuencimetros  le comento que para lograr una correcta  medicion de frec tenes que jugar con la distancia de la punta captadora al circuito transmisor , en este caso le coloque una bovina de 5 vueltas y 0,8 mm de diametro entre la entrada y masa ( bovina captadora ) y toma en forma inductiva , lean bien los pines del datasheet esta en ingles pero es facil de entender .cualquier duda estoy por aca .-


----------



## djmyky (Dic 7, 2012)

Un aporte es que cambiar el cristal por uno de 8 mhz tal como estq el circuito te va a testear asi. Ejem. 98.4 = saldra 68.4. Y asi con todo los 90. Y ahi solo modifique en display los segmentos del 6. Ydel 9  es la unica modificacion pero para 100mhz se tiene que instalar unos inversores pero la idea mas simple esta desde los 90mhz hasta los 99 mhz  y el uso del cristal de8 mhz. Es mas estable saludos


----------



## piojo (Dic 7, 2012)

hola mira los mas exacto seria reemplazar por  un cristal 17.9 mhz  pero no existen en mercado creo, habria que mandar tallarlo y seria muy caro , con respecto a la estabilidad te cuento que es bastante estable con la bovina , ser corre muy poco 50 khz o menos yo deje calentar bien la placa  aprox  20 minutos y despues ajuste la misma , ademas si te fijas en la foto tambien deje el cristal porque le da cierta mejoria en la estabilidad  de la oscilación desde ya este circuito  no se puede comparar con cualquier frecuencuencimetro semi - prof o profesional es a modo experimental pero en mi caso me sirve para chequear pll u vfo dentro la banda de fm , y el costo fue minimo un fuente de alimentación caja de electricidad  y display recuperados de gabinetes de pc en desuso u otros aparatos . saludos y gracias por participar .-



aaahhhh no queria dejar de hacer un comentario , para los amigos de brasil y  chile que afirmaron rotundamente que el proyecto no funcionaba les quiero decir que tengo muchos años en tema de la electrónica con aciertos y frustraciones pero nadie tiene la palabra final , el excito  o no de un proyecto esta en el grado de  dedicación e  investigación que uno aplique y mucha suerte también , en electrónica como en todas las cosas de la vida , sigamos  trabajando unidos entre todos para seguir aprendiendo en este foro que es uno de los mejores en el tema y sobre todo en la cordialidad de los integrantes y calidad de proyectos . saludos !!! claudio.-


----------



## marcelocg (Dic 8, 2012)

Muchas gracias estimado Piojo muy explicado exelente aporte ya me pongo en campaña de montarlo y cualquier otra consulta te voy a dar a conocer como asi tambien el avance de la obra.
Saludos....


----------



## miguelus (Dic 8, 2012)

Buenos días piojo
La solución que propones funcionaría   pero solo a una frecuencia

Hay que tener en cuenta que lo que propones es variar el tiempo de Puerta pero eso no es solución.

Veamos detenidamente lo que propones…

Si tenemos que medir una frecuencia de p.e. 98 Mhz (Centro de la banda de FM), el oscilador del receptor estará en 108,7Mhz , ese módulo lo que hace es restar 10,7 unidades a la cuenta que ha realizado de 108,7, y lo que visualiza es 98 que es la Frecuencia recibida.

Lo que propones es que si tu oscilador está en p.e. 98Mhz lo que muestre en pantalla sea un 98, para ello has realizado una base de tiempo a una frecuencia distinta.
Pero esta solución no resta ni suma nada, lo que hace es que al contador le lleguen más o menos pulsos, *pero esto solo es válido para una frecuencia*, si ajustas el oscilador de la base de tiempo para que la lectura sea correcta en una frecuencia, en todas las demás tendrás una medida errónea, este error será máximo en los extremos de la banda.
Si la solución fuese así de sencilla, el fabricante no se habría complicado la vida sumando y/o restando nada.
Todo es cuestión de pensárselo pero esa no es la solución.

Podemos utilizar un Oscilador de 10,7Mhz y por medio de un mezclador doble Balanceado sumar o restar la frecuencia del Oscilador del transmisor de esa manera el frecuencímetro indicaría la Frecuencia correcta.

Sal U2


----------



## piojo (Dic 8, 2012)

ok marcelocg  suerte y buen fin de semana . saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 8, 2012)

encontre esta pagina esta trabajando con los mismos ci.....

http://darwys.blogspot.mx/2012/08/frequency-counter-lc7265-dan-lb3500.html


----------



## piojo (Dic 8, 2012)

hola miren esta pagina rusa muy buen articulo sobre este tema , ponga traducir en google si  no van a entender nada . saludos 
http://datagor.ru/practice/diy-tech/1776-lb3500-lc7265-cifrovaya-shkala-dlya-ukvfm-priemnika.html


----------

